# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  προγραμμα σχεδιασμου πλακετας diptrace

## FMTRIKALA

ανακληψα ενα προγραμμα σχεδιασμου για πλακετες το diptrace.κατεβαστε το....

----------


## Lykos1986

Κανένα σύνδεσμο για να το κατεβάσουμε;;; κανένα άλλο σχόλιο;;;

----------


## FMTRIKALA

πηγαινε στην διευθηνση www.diptrace.com και κανε download ,μονο που ειναι 21 MB.

----------


## mtzag

Το εχει κανεις χωρις limits στα pins να βοηθησει ?

----------


## SeAfasia

Πως το ανακάλυψες Γιώργη;





> ανακληψα ενα προγραμμα σχεδιασμου για πλακετες το diptrace.κατεβαστε το....

----------


## moutoulos

Το θέμα είναι 9 ετών, και πλέον το DipTrace είναι 93mB (+ 3D).

Επειδή το ξέρω, οφείλω να ομολογήσω είναι αρκετά καλό.  Έχει 
βέβαια περιορισμό 300pin, αλλά αν το ζητήσετε σαν εκπαιδευτικό, 
ή *Non Profit*, σου δίνει SN και γίνονται 500 Limit Pins.

http://diptrace.com/downloads/download-diptrace/ 

Μην παραλείψετε να κατεβάσετε και το Libraries and 3D Models. 
Επισυνάπτω και ένα δειγματάκι μου ...

----------


## xrist sakis

Κατά την γνώμη μου είναι εξαιρετικό!!! Το χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και λίγο καιρό και έχω εγκαταλείψει οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν έχει τις βιβλιοθήκες του eagle αλλά μπορείς να τις μετετρέψεις εύκολα και να τις χρησημοποιείς. Δεν κάνει κάτι χαζομαρούλες του eagle και είναι ελαφρύ και ευέλικτο. Και είναι και φθηνό αν θελήσεις να το αγοράσεις. Κατεβάστε την beta  έκδοση.
     Σάκης

----------


## SeAfasia

πολύ καλὀ εν τέλει,μακάρι να είχε και το cadsoft eagle ενσωματωμένο το 3D......
και το site τους είναι κομπλέ:
http://diptrace.com/support/video-guided-tour/

----------


## leosedf

Πως τα πάει σε 8 layer πλακέτα?

----------


## mtzag

Βασικα δεν παει 8 layers αμα δεν το εχεις full...
Αυτο ακριβως ειναι το θεμα μου αν παιζει κατι για full...

Εδω λεει για τα 500pins
http://www.elektronik.si/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16100

----------


## leosedf

Εδώ μέσα δεν παίζει.

Εννοώ αν το έχει δουλέψει κανείς σε 8 layer αν είναι εύχρηστο.

----------


## chip

καλύτερα το Kicad που δεν έχει περιορισμούς, είναι ελεύθερο λογισμικό και συνεχώς οι βιβλιοθήκες του βελτιώνονται. 
Συνήθως οι Free εκδόσεις των εμπορικών προγραμμάτων είναι για δοκιμαστική ή οικιακή χρήση και οχι για επαγγελματική. Άρα για να τα χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος σε επιχείρηση πρέπει να τα αγοράσει. Επίσης αν μάθει κάποιος να το χρησιμοποιεί σήμερα αν αύριο θέλει να κάνει κάτι επαγγελματικά τότε πρέπει να το αγοράσει... Βασικός λόγος για να κοιτάμε στην κοινώτητα του ελεύθερου λογισμικού.

----------


## xrist sakis

Γιατί μια επιχείρηση που κερδίζει χρήματα από τον κόπο κάποιων ανθρώπων δεν πρέπει να πληρώνει;;; Τι λογική είναι αυτή; Με αυτή την λογική αυτή δεν πρέπει να διαμαρτύρεται κανένας όταν δεν τον πληρώνει ο εργοδότης του. Και εξ'άλλου αν μια εταιρία δεν μπορεί να διαθέσει 2000-3000 ευρώ για να κάνει την δουλειά της καλύτερα να μην ανοίξει καθόλου! Εγώ που είμαι ερασιτέχνης και το χρησιμοποιώ για δικές μου ανάγκες με καλύπτει και με το παραπάνω. Δοκίμασα στο παρελθόν και το Kicad και έκανα μια-δυό πλακετούλες που ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητικές ομολογώ, αλλά με παίδεψε. Και δεν μου άρεσε που το auto routing γινόταν μέσω internet. Άρα δεν είμαι αυτόνομος. Καλά τα ελεύθερα λογισμικά όμως αυτά γίνονται από τον ελεύθερο χρόνο κάποιων και δεν είναι δεσμευτικά για κανένα...
  Σάκης

----------


## mtzag

Eχει βρει κανεις καλες libraries για το diptrace/eagle(μετατρεπονται σε diptrace libraries) για τα εξαρτηματα που πουλανε στο ebay ?

----------


## TΣΙΠΟΥΡ+ΙΔΗΣ

> Eχει βρει κανεις καλες libraries για το diptrace/eagle(μετατρεπονται σε diptrace libraries) για τα εξαρτηματα που πουλανε στο ebay ?



Γίνε ποιο σαφής για τι library μιλάς
Έχεις δει εσύ cad που να περιέχει όλα τα library που κυκλοφορούν παγκοσμίως ?????
Αν ναι πες μας ποιο
  Και μην ξεχνάς ότι για αυτό υπάρχει και ένας library editor σε κάθε cad

----------


## chip

> Γιατί μια επιχείρηση που κερδίζει χρήματα από τον κόπο κάποιων ανθρώπων δεν πρέπει να πληρώνει;;; Τι λογική είναι αυτή; Με αυτή την λογική αυτή δεν πρέπει να διαμαρτύρεται κανένας όταν δεν τον πληρώνει ο εργοδότης του. Και εξ'άλλου αν μια εταιρία δεν μπορεί να διαθέσει 2000-3000 ευρώ για να κάνει την δουλειά της καλύτερα να μην ανοίξει καθόλου! Εγώ που είμαι ερασιτέχνης και το χρησιμοποιώ για δικές μου ανάγκες με καλύπτει και με το παραπάνω. Δοκίμασα στο παρελθόν και το Kicad και έκανα μια-δυό πλακετούλες που ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητικές ομολογώ, αλλά με παίδεψε. Και δεν μου άρεσε που το auto routing γινόταν μέσω internet. Άρα δεν είμαι αυτόνομος. Καλά τα ελεύθερα λογισμικά όμως αυτά γίνονται από τον ελεύθερο χρόνο κάποιων και δεν είναι δεσμευτικά για κανένα...
>   Σάκης



Φυσικά και πρέπει να διαμαρτύρεται κανείς όταν δεν πληρώνει ο εργοδότης! Γιατί στον εργοδότη πάει κανείς με τη συμφωνία οτι θα πληρωθεί και αυτό είναι αντίστοιχο του να χρησιμοποιεί παράνομο λογισμικό.

Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό το να επιλέγει κανείς ελεύθερο λογισμικό! Αυτό που λες είναι σαν να λες οτι είναι ανήθικη η κοινότητα του ελεύθερο λογισμικού! Σα να λές οτι αυτοί που κάνουν εθελοντικά δενδροφύτευση είναι ανήθικοι γιατί δεν έπρεπε να δενδροφυτεύσουν για να πιεστεί το κράτος να πληρώσει εργάτες να δενδροφυτεύσουν!

Το αν έχει κάποιος να δώσει 2000-3000 ευρώ για λογισμικό εξαρτάται από τα χρήματα που θα βγάλει κανείς από την εμπορική εκμετάλευση... επίσης μπορεί καποιος να κάνει κάτι ερασιτεχνικά και μετά να θέλει να το εμπορευτεί... και σε αυτή τη φάση να μην έχει τη δυνατότητα να αγοράσει.. αν όμως το έχει κάνει με λογισμικό της ελευθερης κοινότητας δεν έχει πρόβλημα!

συμβουλή... μάθε να δουλεύεις χωρις autorouting... το autorouting είναι για να σχεδιάζονται πολύ σύνθετες πλακέτες (πχ μητρικές υπολογιστών) που κάνουν χρηση πολλών επιπέδων πλακέτας και που γενικά δεν σχεδιάζεις όλη την πλακέτα με το autorouting αλλά κάποια τμήματά της αφού έχεις εισαγει κανόνες σχεδίασης... Μια μικρής ή μέσης δυσκολίας (πολυπλοκότητας) πλακέτα θα βγεί πολύ πολύ καλύτερη με manual σχεδιασμό.

----------

CybEng (27-08-14)

----------


## apollonic

δηλαδή ρε παιδιά εγώ που παίζω με το circuit wizard, χαζοχαρούμενο είμαι?

----------

SeAfasia (28-08-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

απο που προέκυψε αυτό ρε Μάκη περί χαζοχαρουμενο;




> δηλαδή ρε παιδιά εγώ που παίζω με το circuit wizard, χαζοχαρούμενο είμαι?

----------


## apollonic

> απο που προέκυψε αυτό ρε Μάκη περί χαζοχαρουμενο;



σωστά, μάλλον αυτιστικό  :Smile: 
και κάτι ακόμα
έκανα ένα σχέδιο , μου φαίνεται έναν προενισχυτή RIAA για κεφαλή μαγνητική, στο circuit wizard και το έβγαλε ένα πολύπλοκο για το τυπωμένο, με δύο βραχυκυκλωτήρες με καλώδιο. Μετά κατα τύχη έψαξα και βρήκα το PCB έτοιμο σε σχέδιο, στο ίδιο site, πολύ πιο τέλειο και συμμετρικό, χωρίς βραχυλυκλωτήρες. Και μιλάμε για πολύ απλό σχεδιάκι με 3-4 τρανζίστορ. Πάντως είναι εντυπωσιακό στο emulation λειτουργίας που κάνει με τα ρεύματα να τρέχουν σαν πολύχρωμα ποταμάκια, τα ρελέ να ανοιξοκλείνουν κλπ. Φανταστείτε αν βάλεις βομβητή, κτυπάει τον βομβητή του υπολογιστή!

----------


## chip

δεν έβγαλε καλό τυπωμένο με autorouter?
Αν ναι... ειναι προφανές! Γι αυτό δεν δουλεύουμε autorouter για απλά πράγματα!

----------


## apollonic

> δεν έβγαλε καλό τυπωμένο με autorouter?
> Αν ναι... ειναι προφανές! Γι αυτό δεν δουλεύουμε autorouter για απλά πράγματα!



προσπάθησα να περάσω το σχέδιο από το CW στο diptrace αλλά δεν έχουν τρόπο δηλ συμβατά αρχεία, ούτε μετατροπή κλπ. Σωστά? Τάχω όλα σχεδον kiCAD, eagle, simtel, designspark, sprint, micro-cap αλλά νομίζω ούτε σε αυτα μπορώ να το βάλω για να τα δοκιμάσω
Πάντως το diptrace έχει πολλές επιλογές στο IMPORT (eagle, orCad)

----------


## chip

εεε.... δεν ξέρω ούτε το CW ούτε το diptrace  :frown:

----------


## draco1

Και για ποιον θέλει επαγγελματικό πρόγραμμα χωρίς  περιορισμούς  τότε το KiCad τρέχει σε windows αλλά και Linux

----------

